# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  DreamViews Podcast Episode 1: About The Hosts

## RareCola

*Episode 1: About The Hosts*





The Podcast MP3 is now available to download for free from iTunes! 
iTunes - Podcasts - DreamViews Lucid Dreaming Podcast

We'd love to hear your feedback, so feel free to post here!

----------


## Kraom

Feedback = all positive.
Also, look forward to hearing that accent louder.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey guys, thanks for listening if you haven't already. Like RareCola said, please make suggestions, comments, or constructive criticisms. Even better, we would love it so much, if any of you members out there are experienced and/or avid lucid dreamers, who want to participate as guests on the podcast. Even if you are a lucid dreaming novice, we would sincerely welcome anyone who has perhaps just begun his or her lucid dreaming quest, and would like to share pertinent dreaming experiences that are conducive to the aim of this introductory podcast.  :smiley:

----------


## Caenis

Huh.  I didn't realize DV was made as a school project.  Some project it's grown into!  You guys did a really good job.  I enjoyed listening to you both.  Nice to hear both of your first lucid dreams too.  You two do a lovely job!

----------


## ccrinbama

I approve of this. A nice introductory episode, and useful to people who maybe don't have the time to browse a forum after they wake up, but can listen to a recording from youtube while they drive to work. Post times, and I'll be tuning in at justintv.

----------


## RareCola

> I approve of this. A nice introductory episode, and useful to people who maybe don't have the time to browse a forum after they wake up, but can listen to a recording from youtube while they drive to work. Post times, and I'll be tuning in at justintv.



Awesome, we're still figuring things out and haven't yet decided on topics for our second episode, but as soon as I have a time, I'll post it so people can listen live  :smiley:

----------


## USA

One suggestion, RareCola was kind of hard to hear sometimes. But other than that, it was very interesting to listen to! Keep them up! XD

----------


## RareCola

> One suggestion, RareCola was kind of hard to hear sometimes. But other than that, it was very interesting to listen to! Keep them up! XD



Yea my sound levels automatically reset themselves right as I started the show, I'll make sure things are good for next time.

----------


## ccrinbama

> Awesome, we're still figuring things out and haven't yet decided on topics for our second episode, but as soon as I have a time, I'll post it so people can listen live



Afterward finishing the video, I immediately thought of and got very excited about a series of episodes in which you invite people on the forum who are very experienced with particular induction techniques to talk about their methods and experiences, and maybe compile a series of questions from users here to present to the speaker.

----------


## RareCola

> Afterward finishing the video, I immediately thought of and got very excited about a series of episodes in which you invite people on the forum who are very experienced with particular induction techniques to talk about their methods and experiences, and maybe compile a series of questions from users here to present to the speaker.



That's what we'd love to do, the only issue is finding people willing to do it, and having the equipment available (that is, a decent microphone). I think so far we have 1 volunteer.

----------


## Mancon

This is awesome!! I used to listen to the old Dreamviews Podcast, but it unfortunately stopped. Thanks for starting it up again. Really enjoyed listening  :smiley:  I will be listening more in the future  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## TheSpaceEel

Lovely! I haven't listened to any Podcasts in a while, or much of anything recently. But this seems very interesting and I am definitely looking forward to more 8D I think as a pilot it was well done. I don't think the audio problems were too bad, really. :p I like the idea of getting different, experienced users and all that jazz on there and just interviewing them. I don't know, I'm probably more excited than I look or should be, anyway. But...eh....yeah. I like. Me gusta. Pretty good. 

But, uh, in all seriousness, pretty much everything posted before. Will definitely stay tuned in. :3 Nice job guys  ::D:

----------


## RareCola

> This is awesome!! I used to listen to the old Dreamviews Podcast, but it unfortunately stopped. Thanks for starting it up again. Really enjoyed listening  I will be listening more in the future



Yea Ophelia linked me to the old podcast! Didn't even realise there was one when I came up with the idea. Took the inspiration for interviews from those guys though  ::D:  haha

----------


## Keitorin

I really enjoyed listening to this and would love to hear more! Didn't have any problems with the sound (used my headphones), though OpheliaBlue may have been a bit louder than RareCola.

----------


## dakotahnok

*If you run out of interesting people I'm open for interview. Lol hopefully it won't have to come to that. 

This reminds me of the get lucid podcast. I wonder if they are really going to have a season 2. 

I will be a listener for sure!*

----------


## paigeyemps

This is awesome! It's a really great idea  :smiley:  I loved listening to both of you. I can't wait for the next episodes! It'd be awesome to be part of it this as well.  ::banana::

----------


## dutchraptor

This is so cool, especially when you mention that opheliablue is into Deilding  ::D:  Finally my favourite technique is being advertised  :Cheeky: . This is seriously awesome. Just keep mentioning Deild.

----------


## ShyPanda

I look forward to listening to this when I have a spare 20 minutes!
Not exactly feedback, but I'll be sure to leave some once I do!  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I really enjoyed listening to this and would love to hear more! Didn't have any problems with the sound (used my headphones), though OpheliaBlue may have been a bit louder than RareCola.



I know it, we're working to fix that.

Thanks for all the feedback guys!

----------


## jblb2424

What a great podcast! One of my favorites on the DV podcasts. When is your next one going to be released? I cant wait to see it

----------


## RareCola

> What a great podcast! One of my favorites on the DV podcasts. When is your next one going to be released? I cant wait to see it



Hopefully recording this Friday and you'll be able to watch on JustinTV, might not be until Saturday that I get it up on YouTube. I'll finalise the times for recording with Ophelia and post them here so you can listen live if you want to.

----------


## DorianMask

Wonderful podcast guys! Really enjoyed the 'First Lucid Dreams' Segment. Perhaps ending with a 'Dream challenge' or ToTM would add an interactive edge. 
Looking forward to many more! Keep up the awesome work

----------


## Caenis

That's an interesting idea, Dorian.  And then maybe in the following podcast, RareCola and Ophelia can discuss how one or several of the dream challenges went for the people who tried them?

----------


## RareCola

Currently planning to livestream Episode 2 on dreamviews on Justin.tv at 7PM CST tonight if anyone wants to listen live!

Ophelia was having a few internet troubles last night so hopefully they're sorted out tonight.

----------


## Lahzo

I cannot wait to hear more! I enjoyed it a lot. If you'd like a nubcake to talk about beginner issues, PM me and I'm sure I could jump into Skype with you guys.  :smiley:

----------


## ccrinbama

> Currently planning to livestream Episode 2 on dreamviews on Justin.tv at 7PM CST tonight if anyone wants to listen live!
> 
> Ophelia was having a few internet troubles last night so hopefully they're sorted out tonight.



Awesome, I'll be tuning in.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

The clickity-clackity whenever I talk is because the mic was tapping against my glasses. Sorry about that.

----------


## RareCola

Currently working on getting the podcast up on iTunes, assuming iTunes approves it you should be able to download and listen to it through there shortly!

----------


## Ekyu

Good job, sounds awesome!

----------


## realdealmagic

Would love to help you guys out with presenting. My mic's basically one of the best, and I have experience and such. You already know all this - just posting so you have record of it  :tongue2:

----------


## RareCola

Podcast MP3 is now available to download for free from iTunes! 
iTunes - Podcasts - DreamViews Lucid Dreaming Podcast

----------


## Metallicuh

The podcast is great.  :smiley:  

Looking forward to the next episode.

----------


## CHiLLEN

Really enjoyed that guys. It's great hearing other people that have the same passion talk about lucid dreaming. 

Couldn't really say what would improve the Podcast.. Maybe instead of pictures of yourself, you could use live video. 

I'm happy with the format as is, but any changes on top of this wouldn't hurt what so ever.

Keep up with the Podcast's, they're very interesting and fantastic to listen too.

----------


## DarkPassenger

Podcasts have been a new hobby of mine, i really enjoy listening to them at work or when i'm driving. Its pretty cool "Dream View" got one of their own!

----------


## lilacmeddow

This pocast may have started in 2012..... but I just started listening to the podcast yesterday.... in 2017. Can't wait to hear more. I've been reading about and trying to lucid dream for almost a year now and still only had 2 so I'm trying to soak up all the info I can about them! Thanks both for making the podcast!

----------

